# Am I doing it right?



## VAIHJ21 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi! I just recently got a GR pup two weeks ago. He's an amazing little guy but sometimes I wonder if I am giving him enough attention. I am a musician so I am looking to balance my time from my practice and giving the little guy attention.

Here is the routine I have for him:

When we wake up(he sleeps with me) I usually give him food first thing and take him down to potty.(I live in an apartment)

After he potties I give him a treat and give him a little walk around the apartment complex(nothing too long, just so he can strech his legs) and I take him back up and get myself dressed to go to the conservatory.

I later come back in the afternoon and feed him again and I take him out to potty and back upstairs. I have late evening classes so I leave him for a little while again and at night I give him a little snack and take him out for a long walk.


There are two days in the week(monday and wednesday) where I am apart from him for at least 5 hours, but when I feed him and take him out to potty in the afternoon it's just 30 minutes that he's with me and he's alone again. The other days of the week he is with me most of the time and he isn't all that lonely. 

Here is my schedule for a clearer view:

Monday:
Classes from 8 a.m to 2:30pm I come back and stay with him till 3:30 and go back to my clasess till 8pm.

Tuesdays:
Classes from 9:30 a.m till 2pm(nothing after that)

Wednesdays:
Same as mondays

Thursdays: 
Same as Tuesdays

Fridays:
Classes from 1-2:30pm (nothing after or before that)


Saturdays and Sundays: 
With him for the whole day, but I can't play with him the whole day as I have to study. I usually go study at the conservatory for around 2 hours and the rest I do at home.


Thank you!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

It depends on how old he is and if he is in a crate during the time you are away but I would say your pup is getting plenty of attention. You will need to make more time for exercise as he gets older.


----------



## VAIHJ21 (Sep 24, 2011)

I leave him inside my room and the hallway outside it. It's a pretty decent sized space. He is almost 3 months old. He usually pees in the pad when I'm not home so it's not a problem. I leave music for and and plenty of toys and water so he has all the things he need. When should I start walking him longer, I usually walk him for like 30-45 minutes ? ( I plan to have a less packed schedule next semester so I can balance it easier)


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

The walks are decent lenght of time but do you play fetch or work his little mind with obedience at all. My pup is 4.5 mos old and needs about 3hrs of excerise a day. If my boy doesnt get that he is hyper.


----------



## VAIHJ21 (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I usually dedicate time for fetch and training. Mine gets hyper but as soon as I start playing he falls asleep! The power of music is amazing .


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I also think he needs more socialization with dogs and puppies his own age. You have a tight schedule but if you could enroll him in a puppy class it would be great for both of you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Have you worked on potty training outdoors? Believe me when he gets older you will not want a large mature Golden pottying on a pad indoors.

You will need to make time to train and exercise your dog. Mental stimulation is equally important as physical exercise and will help to avoid behavior problems.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm very suprised that he hasn't taken anything apart in your room when he is home alone for several hours. I have a 4 month old male Golden and he would chew everything and anything if I left him unsupervised on his own.
Puppy classes are a nice bonding experience for both of you that might work on the weekends. The pup needs to see diffrent things, go to public places. See Joggers and Bike rides and other dogs. 
I'm amazed that he always hits the puppy pads, you don't want him being confused on where he needs to pee and poop at all time (outside). 
At 4 months old my guy can hold it now serveral hours at a time and he is lose in our bed room at night being good. He has a choice of the open kennel or dog bed next to my bed and he doesn't have accidents. Usualy he'll go into the open kennel to sleep since that is what he is used to.
My goal is that eventualy he'll be out of the kennel for good. He still likes to chew though and because of that he is in jail (exercise pan) during the day in our family room with my adult male Golden who has the run of the house.
All the best for you and your pup,
Elke, Bogart and "Mini"Cooper


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

IMHO, if his behavior is not causing any problems for you then you're doing fine. So pups are laid back from day one and don't require a lot of activity. Goldens just want to be by you, so laying at your feet is probably the best part of his day.

What instrument? Piano for me. Schubert.


----------



## VAIHJ21 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you all! He is doing just fine. As long as I give him attention he's all love. I play classical guitar btw.


----------



## Phiddler (Sep 1, 2008)

Zip loves music and will always hang out with me during practice and lessons.


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

your pup is probably ok. you could get someone
to come in and take care of him on your long day.
you get could up an hour or 2 earlier in the am
so you can spend time with your pup. are you enrolled
in a puppy class?? has your pup seen a Vet since you had him???
what's your plan for training and socializing???


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

when i pick up my guitar my dog leaves the room.
i think when he leaves the room that's doggie language
for "you suck". :doh:



VAIHJ21 said:


> Yeah I usually dedicate time for fetch and training. Mine gets hyper but as soon as I start playing he falls asleep! The power of music is amazing .


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

When I sing I am usually asked to "please stop"!! But my dogs seem to like it, at least they don't start howling along with me!! LOL


----------

